# So, i need to wipe my pc



## Ricky__07 (May 7, 2007)

i need to wipe the hard drive of my pc, but i do not have any of the installation disks.

does anyone know how to help??


----------



## Melquiades (May 5, 2007)

you might be able to ask for a reinstallation cd from the manufacturer. I know you can do it with Dell (maybe if under warranty). I am going to assume you have XP. 
If you have a legal XP license key availiable, I do not see any problem with downloading a cd (iso) image using bittorrent from any of the many sources availiable. Make sure that the cd image you download matches your license key though. 

guys, correct me if I am wrong, but i dont think this is illegal, as long as you have a valid license key for the software you are downloading.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Ricky__07 said:


> i need to wipe the hard drive of my pc, but i do not have any of the installation disks.
> 
> does anyone know how to help??


Are you planning on reinstalling, or just wiping? If all you want to do is clear the drive, then

Darik's Boot and Nuke

It is ilegal to download any copyrighted software from sites other than those approved by the manufacturer.


----------



## Melquiades (May 5, 2007)

ooooops


----------



## Melquiades (May 5, 2007)

then just try calling the manufacturer, they might be able to send you a reinstallation copy


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Melquiades said:


> then just try calling the manufacturer, they might be able to send you a reinstallation copy


There you go.

MS doesn't even like download sites like download.com distributing their software. They don't feel that they can offer support to people and guarantee the integrity of the software if it is posted willy-nilly. It could easily be altered.


----------



## Melquiades (May 5, 2007)

Elvandil said:


> There you go.
> 
> MS doesn't even like download sites like download.com distributing their software. They don't feel that they can offer support to people and guarantee the integrity of the software if it is posted willy-nilly. It could easily be altered.


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Ricky_07,I don't understand your point.I mean if you want to start from a scratch and are formatting due to this reason,then you will need the installation disc to reinstall the OS.Anyways,it's your own personal matter and I won't interfere with whatever you do.So you just want to wipe out your Hard Drives,hmm......Ok,do this.Download a program like Advanced System Optimizer,Windows Washer,etc.I personally recommend Windows Washer because it has a more secure deletion than many other softwares.Lets consider,you purchase Windows Washer.Windows Washer has an option to make a boot-disc.This comes in handy when you have to perform a task like a format.Make a boot-disc and boot with the disc in the drive.Make sure the boot sequence is set in a way that the boot-disc is accessed first.Now,it will take you to another screen.Just follow the on-screen instructions and you will be abe to wipe out your entire Hard Drives and that too securely.Good Luck.


----------



## JayBK (Apr 3, 2006)

The easiest way to wipe your HDD (in my opinion) is to get a program from your HDD manufacturer's website and use that. The application is generally one that will create a bootable CD or Floppy.

An example - taken from personal experience - is Maxtor's (now Seagate) MaxBlast4 which creates a bootable Floppy and allows to to completely wipe any HDD.

So, try search your HDD manufacturer's website for such a program.


----------



## durant125 (Aug 15, 2004)

For reinstall if your SOL go LINUX. Heehee. If your in luv with windows call MS support or your computer manufacturers support, they should be able to walk you through getting the install cds.

Doesn't Windows FDISK do the same as all those 3rd party programs?

If not I have an open source program for you, GParted or the more verbose Parted Magic.

1. Download either iso, google search, and burn as an *image* to your cd. Use burning tools such as Nero or Roxio. If you have nothing like this I recommend the trial version of Ultra Iso, www.download.com.
2. Now you have the bootable cd, in ur CD Drive, restart ur PC. Make sure ur BIOS is setup to Boot from CD before HD.
3. GParted will have optional boot settings, review if u need to or default to none, Default Keyboard layout (mouse works), Default vesa video driver works on almost any system, choose ur display settings than ur in.
4. Delete those Partitions. U can also re partition, move, resize, and with Parted Magic numerous other tools through the console.


----------

